# Diets?



## 22956 (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi ya'll! I would say i have IBS-C, but I go to the bathroom everyday. I usually have to drink a cup of coffee though. (and if i don't i usually wont go) My main problem is the constant bloating and gas. It really is extreme. It usually does not smell, but there is just so much. I have been trying new things, but it is hard to just try stuff without really knowing what the problem is. So here are my questions. Do you think or know if it is the food that I am eating that could cause gas. I had a border line level of antibodies and was tested for celiac, but did not have it. Could I still be sensitive to wheat? Or gluten? I have read that carbs and sugar could be hard for someone with IBS to digest, or that there something called Fructose malabsorption. (It is really difficult for a college student to eat only chicken and veggies) It is hard for me to tell which foods cause the problem because I become bloated and extended around the same time everyday. Should I go on one of the low carb diets? How can I get tested for some of these things? Really any advise and answers would really help. Thanks so much!


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

Have you tried Probiotics like Kefir/Yogurt? I have IBS-C and use to have horrid bloating and Gas. After 8 oz. Lifeway Kefir daily I no longer have the bloating/gas...just the C.


----------

